# Soggy fried fish



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Went to a fish fry where fried fish were put in styrofoam box after cooking...lid on top. Obviously the fish would keep on cooking for a while. Also, steam made them soggy after a while.

How do you handle this situation to stop the fish from getting soggy,yet stay fairly warm for eating


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

one of them heat lamps like the corner store fried chicken ladies use. not in a cooler.


----------



## Slowpokeriverrat (Mar 23, 2018)

Wire rack and cover with paper


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

Vent the styrofoam with multiple fork stabbings


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Have everyone eat as it comes out the fryer! Works at my family fish fry gatherings. Have fixings all out and there's always room in the pan for more fish because it's eaten right up!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Telum Pisces said:


> Have everyone eat as it comes out the fryer! Works at my family fish fry gatherings. Have fixings all out and there's always room in the pan for more fish because it's eaten right up!


Winner!


When we do big fish frys we usually have at least two fryers going at once, one for fish and one for fries/hushpuppies.
People load plates as it comes out, hot, fresh and crispy!
Also, don't forget to have a big salt shaker and to salt everything before the grease stops dripping.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

layers of paper towels. works very well.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

You're right, it's the steam and grease. We do big fish fries for the residents at a local nursing home and line the bottom of a shallow cardboard box with paper towels and stand fillets on end, tail up after draining. Stack only one layer high and don't take them out until you're serving and they hold up well. You can throw a few paper towels over the top to keep the flies off if need be.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Get rid of that friend!! Problem solved!! Probably from up north anyway


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

We do have member here that loves bamboo steamed crappie! Hopefully it wasn't this guy in charge of the fish fry:whistling:


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

paper grocery bags lined with paper towels help...After the fish drains off excess oil transfer it into the paper sacks,this will keep it from soaking back up extra oil from the saturated towels....Works with bacon to....
But as mentioned before ,eat it as it comes out....


----------

